# whats the going hourly rate for truck and blade ?



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

hey plowsite members im just wondering if anyone knows what the going rates for truck and v blade for this 08 09 season on hourly status ? is it going to go up due to rising gas prices etc .

if i could get soem hourly rated fromy ou guys it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Entirely depends on what area your in. For me, it's $70 per hour.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

exactly what nofear said. its going to depend on your location. i know some guys that sub for $35 an hour and others that $75. depends on the company also. when i sub ive been getting $50-60 an hour plus fuel.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats funny....he's looking to get back at JD and I on another thread with a price. FYIYDF going rate in whatever you think is enough to get you out of your warm bed in the middle of the night and push snow till you cant walk straight when you get out of the truck you just bought, and hope you have money left over for coffees after you fuel the pig. And God forbid you break down in the middle of the night...YOUR GOING RATE will be irrelevant than.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;580898 said:


> Thats funny....he's looking to get back at JD and I on another thread with a price. FYIYDF going rate in whatever you think is enough to get you out of your warm bed in the middle of the night and push snow till you cant walk straight when you get out of the truck you just bought, and hope you have money left over for coffees after you fuel the pig. And God forbid you break down in the middle of the night...YOUR GOING RATE will be irrelevant than.


Ain't that the truth. LMAO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;580899 said:


> Ain't that the truth. LMAO


LMAO, John has a way with words.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yikes lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here in NJ its about 80-85.......but its diff everywhere!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

about a penny and half a second here


----------



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks 4 the info and for johnny royale just getting some opinions on the 08 09 season 2 see what people are charging especially down here where we are from due to last year if you dont already know. and due to rising gas prices i drive a 2003 dodge ram 3500 ctd dually with v blade on it. so im just getting some extra info 2 see what people are charging this year but thanks 2 everyone else for there input


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Going to be around $75 with a V where I am . But It can All change won't know till the snow starts falling and what ever the numbers say at the gas station.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Johnny Royale is just angry cause he ran out of FF today! 

...but mabe u can still hook up with JD? I heard he gives out free cans of FF for stocking stuffers!! LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm not angry...just telling it like it is. Some of my brokers get $75.00 an hour, others get $105.00, all depends on who/what and where.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;581361 said:


> I'm not angry...just telling it like it is. Some of my brokers get $75.00 an hour, others get $105.00, all depends on who/what and where.


That's a very fair price scale for this area. It will really depend on how productive and reliable your sub is. There is a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm curious, do you guarantee a minimum of hrs for the year, or its feast of famine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;581383 said:


> I'm curious, do you guarantee a minimum of hrs for the year, or its feast of famine.


Usually a 100 hour guarantee, not sure how John does it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Some are guaranteed 100 hours, others 120. Again, depending on who/what/where.


----------



## PlowVictim (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been doing it for 4 years now. With me it depends on the type of place ur plowing, large commercial areas i.e. plazas, future shop, best buy, that type of size you can charge more an hour cause u kno they have the money. Smaller places bring it down a little bit i.e. condo parking lots, rec centres etc. Last year I was charging 110 an hour for the bigger and 85 for the smaller. It really depends, you'd have to tell us what ur contracts are for, for us to give u a better idea. Thats my opinion anyways


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

NoFearDeere;580858 said:


> Entirely depends on what area your in. For me, it's $70 per hour.


+1

I plow large commercial lots only.

Edit;
$70.00 as a sub as well!


----------

